# Voting for Pro Chair



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

Before I can cast my ballot for the Pro Chair I need to know how the nominies stand on the issue of dress code.

I going to give my opinion of the code or lack there of, and if both nominies disagree that is fine but I want them to know how I stand. I believe that the dress code we have know doesn't need to be changed. I know that we are Professionals and repersent the sport. I feel that to grow the sport we need to look to the youth and not the 40 and 50 somethings. Todays youth do not look at "wearing cut up blue jeans" as "slobbish" they look at it has being cool and that's what the sport needs is Pro's looking like the are approachable. Now I am not saying that all Pro need to wear jeans but if that is your style then that is your style. Look at Walmart they have a dress code for "work" and some of their employees have a "slobbish" look and some look very professional. It is not in the clothes themselves it is how you wear them. What I am saying is that let it be up to the idividuals themselves. Another example Tom Brady and Bret Favre after a game in the post interview. Now both players are top Pros in the game of football and both are some of the greatest of all time so are you going to take something away for Bret because he wears a t-shirt and sweatpants to the interview and Tom wears a suit. No, that just adds to there personality and makes the blue collar guy a fan of Bret and the white collar guy a fan of Tom, or it has no bearing at all. And my last thought about the dress code is if you start with pants, then wear do you go.... Maybe ball caps, long hair, shoes,having to tuck your shirt in, who knows were does it stop. Personaly I hate the look of gym shorts in that a lot of NAA shooters wear but would never say or vote on something to change it because it is there look and it is what they want to wear.

Thank you for your time
Derrick J Poet
NFAA Pro


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Derrick, I don't think we should all look like the "Metal Militia" out there either! Ken


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

I am not saying we have to dress down all I am saying is that each person should police themselves and wear what they think Pro should wear. I didn't see anyone looking "slobbish" in the Vegas or NFAA shootoff so why should we change the code.The Vegas winner had designer jean, he didn't look like Metal Militia"


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Derrick, 

Thank you for posting your comments and I will try to address them as best as possible, and as direct as possible.

To give a bit of a back ground...several years ago the dress code was voted out just because we really couldn't agree on what clothing fit into the dress code, what didn't fit into the dress code and more importantly, nobody was enforcing the dress code. 

When I took office, there were several issues that were brought before me…One being the dress code and another being the need for outside sponsorship.
You would think that the dress code would be the easiest to fix but really it is not and both issues fit hand in hand.

So since the deletion of the dress code...there has been a flurry of bad choices of cut up blue jeans that have been worn on the shooting line that has created a bit of a bad publicity towards the Pro Division. I realize that cut up blue jeans are both a trend and possibly someone’s lucky jeans and that the overall trend has gone towards casual dress, but until we obtain a major outside sponsor of the Pro Division we are basically going to a job interview every time we step up on the shooting line. For that reason alone, we need a dress code. Unlike the NFL, we are not in the position to say "tough, if you don't like what I am wearing"...we as Professionals need to look and act accordingly if we are to ever expect our sport to grow in terms of obtaining outside sponsorship. Of course, our dress would not be the sole determining factor, but it is the first impression. We need to act and look professional to our potential sponsors while teaching the youngsters that it never hurts to dress for success. 

Now to take those thoughts a step further…what we really need is to come up with some sort of branding for the Pro Division. I'll give an example, if we were a bunch of skateboarders, then our style of dress (branding) would or should fit into the latest trends where tore up blue jeans might be acceptable, but since we are not, and since we are most compared to golf, torn up jeans are not acceptable. So in short, this is some of my point of view as why I feel that we should have a dress code within the NFAA.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Were ballots sent in the mail? I didn't get one. How can I vote?


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Ballots were sent in the mail. All registered Pro's should receive a ballot. 

I think the ballots went out last week. I only heard that some people recieved the ballots on Friday. So maybe yours in still in the mail ; )


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

i am not a pro but attend most of the major shoots and observe the pro archers a lot of what diane is saying is right you need to look the part like it or not your division is the face of archery ,as people see it, you should set the standard for the rest of us! look at pro golfers you see most dressed very nice ,it sets a good example for the sport.


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

If there is a change in dress code I will follow it and not bend or flex the rules, but I am sure that even with a dress code you still will have the same problem childern that push the edge of the rules. I have been to NAA shoots and follow that dress code. But I not comfortable dressing like a golfer. And I don't think I am the only one or I wouldn't be writing this. If the NFAA wants new Pros start grooming all the kids in the NASP program and planting seeds with them so that someday that we seek to become Pros. And as far as outside sponorships we need more pros and more people in the seats and games that are exciting to watch on TV. The Vegas shoot off is as about has good as we get and I can't get non-archers to watch it on u-tube. We need to a support archery program and find new ways to get more archers for the sport as a hole, thats what Pros should be doing. Instead we can't look pass what someone is wearing to see what the are doing.

Diane I truly thank you for your time and insight


Derrick


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Derrick, 

What we really must remember is that the Directors of the NFAA really dictate what we do. 

If I get elected again, I will send out a survey to all of the Pro's asking their thoughts on a dress code. That information will then be brought to the NFAA National meeting in terms of an agenda item. It will then be up to the Directors as to whether or not the dress code gets put back into the constitution and bylaws. The Directors wishes for the Pro Division are to clean up their act in terms of how we dress. Right, wrong or indifferent that is how most of them feel. 

I whole heartedly agree that the dress code is really not going to fix most of the issues facing our Pro Division, but what it will do is help in putting a good image forward.


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for hearing me out.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Hey Derrick,
You really do love those crappy old jeans...don't ya bloke


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am also not in the Pro Division, but what Diane is saying is what we as Directors want to see, the fact that some of the Pro's have taken to wearing cut up jeans to Major Indoor tournaments has caused the Board of Directors to take a closer look on how you are dressing since you represent both the NFAA and the NFAA Pro division. We are not saying you need to wear a suit and tie, but a pair of Dockers or simular pant would go a long way in adding to the appearence of some of the Pro's and since most of you have sponsors
I am sure that they would also like to see a more dressed up shooter representing there product. When most of you joined the Pro division you all joined for the same reason and that is the love of archery and because you wanted to shoot against the best. What some of you might have not thought of is that you are looked up to by a lot of Archers and I don't mean just chlidren. Your apperance and your attitude are what people see first and will be what they remember last so please try to look as proffesional as you can afford to. Back to the title of the thread, Diane has worked very hard to be your voice and has gained a lot of respect from the NFAA Board. I am not even sure that she is running for office again, but I for one would like to see her remain as your board of Directors representative, but whom ever you chose it needs to be a person that we can work with and also share the common goal of making the NFAA Pro Division the best in any archery organization.


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*A view from a Joe.*

I think Diane has the right view on this. I have never been a Pro
but the word Pro means professional, as in Professional Archer.
I do not think that being a Pro means you only need to be a 
great shot. It also means how you conduct yourself, appearance
and attitude in front of others.
I have been playing this game for a lot of years. I have brought
a lot of people into the sport of archery and how they precieve
the people in the sport determines their amount of interest. I have
had a lot of people ask me how do you get sponsors ect. First you
need to be a decent shot but to me appearance and attitude means 
just as much. Sponsors want & need shooters that people look up
to and respect. Appearance is a big part of how people will interact
with you. I think all Archers should think about their appearance
" Especially" the Pro's. Diane is right, in order to grow this sport
in the future we need outside sponsors. Believe me, they will be
looking at the appearance of the people they plan to sponsor.
Diane, i'm not a Pro so i don't have a vote but if i did you would
have mine. Jill & i think you are doing a great job and we hope
you get to continue to do so in the future.
Lonnie "Jill 2-arrows" other half


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

In no way, shape, or form will the color of a persons pants stop making them look like a slob....If you are a slob you are a slob. When I go to a shoot I wear a 2009 Mathews Shooter Shirt that is clean and pressed, A pair of $100 Buckle designer blue jeans that have been ironed, I tuck my shirt in, and wear a bult that matches my leather shoes, I wear an old lucky hat and an Angel quiver, I also shave my face. I take pride in how I look at a shoot, to called "slobbish" Fires me up. Now I don't think it is right for the Pro next to me to be able to wear a pair of Dickes with a patch on the knee, his fly half down, wearing a 1996 Mathews Shooter with a cofee stain from 1998 on his belly, and 4 day shadow on his face and I get called a slob because my pants are blue jeans that I pay way to much money for.

I do conduct myself in a professional manner, I never wanted to become a Pro because I thought that they were all jerks that didn't care about anything but themselves until I met Jamie Rus, and he single handly changed my mind, after he passed I thought the only way to conduct myself as a Pro would be like that, and try to carry what he did for the sport on. And anybody that knew Jamie knows what I am talking about. I am willing to bet that just about every Pro has a story like that. So Pros know how they need to appear and they don't need rules to tell them.

My final thought and I'm not going to post another relpy.


Thank you


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*??????????????????????????????*

Derrick
If i said anything out of turn i'm sorry. I have read
all the replys on here and i don't see anybody calling
you slobbish or a slob or any other person for that matter.
I don't see a problem with dress jeans and a shooters
shirt. Some of the outfits i,ve seen leave a lot to be 
desired. No harm, no foul.
Triplett


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Derrick, 

I am no way calling you slobbish. I'm sorry if you took my comments or someone elses in that manner. 

We are just expressing how we feel about certain issues that's all.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Derrick, I sure hope you were not venting your displeasure towards my comments, as the only reference I made towards Jeans was the cut up portion and my only reference towards the way people should dress was"but a pair of Dockers or simular pant would go a long way in adding to the appearence of some of the Pro's" Also I finished with "Your apperance and your attitude are what people see first and will be what they remember last so please try to look as professional as you can *afford to*."  We as NFAA representatives also are in need of a Dress code cleanup and are in the process of doing just this and I think you will notice a difference starting in Vegas. I hope this clears up anything that I may have stated.


----------



## luckyy (Mar 17, 2009)

Dress code?? Come on . Lets all find more rules. How about !. Pink shoes. Or Must have dreadlocks. Or All equipment must match your uniform . Or no camo Bows because ??? Sorry I hate more rules


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey I got TWO ballots in the mail..............do I get 2 votes?????


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hey I got TWO ballots in the mail..............do I get 2 votes?????



Boy, when you go pro, you really go pro.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The Swami said:


> Boy, when you go pro, you really go pro.


I do everything BIG!!!!


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

*to nobodys b*

i guess if the pros new how to dress this would not be a issue, i hope they make you all wear white!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

dead eye dick said:


> i guess if the pros new how to dress this would not be a issue, i hope they make you all wear white!


We already all wear tighty whities!!!!


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

*oops*

after watching the archers in the shoot offs this year i think there may be a few of them that soiled there whities,im sure if i was in that position i would be doing the same!


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

> Hey I got TWO ballots in the mail..............do I get 2 votes?????



Just once


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

> Dress code?? Come on . Lets all find more rules. How about !. Pink shoes. Or Must have dreadlocks. Or All equipment must match your uniform . Or no camo Bows because ??? Sorry I hate more rules


Luckyy, 

Welcome to Archerytalk. Thank you for taking the time to comment on our Dress Code issue. So how do you propose how we handle the dress problem?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not sure which "Pro line" everyone is talking about looking like slobs. I shot on that line and aside from myself and maybe 2 or 3 other fellows everyone had red/white or black/white staff shirts. I saw one person with the "skateboard" look. Plus we are worried about a dress code that would affect 3 or 4 shoots (if that) for most people. There's no pro class at Vegas and that's the "Super Bowl" of indoor archery. So any dress code wouldn't apply there. Plus that's a WAF shoot. So any WAF events would be exempt. I'm sorry folks but a dress code is the least of our worries.

I agree that branding would be a positive marketing tool for outside sponsors. But we are trying to market a couple hundred pros who for the most part don't shoot for a living. Most of us who are in pro class are here to compete with good competitive shooters. After the tournament we go back to our regular jobs and lives. So, how do we "brand" a hobby sport that does not apeal to television audiences? That's the issue that needs addressed, not if a guy is wearing a $150 pair of jeans with holes in them.

Oh, and personally I don't own any pants with holes in them. I won't pay that much for pre-abused clothes. I'm hard enough on them as it is and I like them to last.:darkbeer:


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

UUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

I guess we will never get out of our own way in order to even begin to attract some non endemic sponsors.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

From what I can discern......

Quite a few of those who are in the NFAA Pro Division feel there are bigger issues at hand than what is being addressed. Though I will leave the dress code debate to those who have already commented, what about our financial status, or an audit of the NFAA funds to see EXACTLY where our coin is going? 

If the dress code is the biggest item on the Pro Chairs agenda, I fear where are division is headed. One thing I will interject is that we did have a dress code at one time and that did not seem to increase outside sponsorship or really change the payouts we saw. Frankly, payouts have went up since the dress code was abandoned. 

Finally, if we do re-implement a dress code, whom and how will it be enforced. Suspensions from the Pro Division? Fines? Interested to hear the ideas....


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Handed my Pro card back 5 yrs ago.*

post requirements,monitor the shoots,hand out fines.The only way is to enforce.If they dont like it tough they knew what they were facing going in.
I was here before the change.I saw the rules broken many times,but who was there to enforce them? nobody.We had pro meetings before the shoots on the second day of scoring.Nobody said anything because we were friends,and only saw each other a few times a year.We can talk behind our backs but that is as far as the complaint ever got.Im sure that a couple bucks and not knowing whos watching would change a lot of attitudes.
Would it be up to the state director?,Shoot organizer?I dont know but just my 2 cents.another view is all I am offering.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

The dress code is not the only issue on the table but I can tell you that it is a problem that needs to be addressed.

I will quote my in an earlier post that gives you my point of view. 


> Thank you for posting your comments and I will try to address them as best as possible, and as direct as possible.
> 
> To give a bit of a back ground...several years ago the dress code was voted out just because we really couldn't agree on what clothing fit into the dress code, what didn't fit into the dress code and more importantly, nobody was enforcing the dress code.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

There are several other issues that need to be addressed in terms of happenngs that are going on in the Pro Division. Please keep in mind that the NFAA Pro Division is really just another division within the NFAA, with the exception that we are given a voice and that we are offered more opportunity than the other divisions. With that being said we must keep the avenue of communication open between the Directors of the NFAA and the Pro Division. There has been many fingers pointed back and forth and there has been many things said in regards to what needs to be done and who should be doing it, but one thing that I have failed to see is any other Professional Archer put time in trying to develop and promote this division more than I have in the past few years. I have tried to address the money issues. I have addressed the inconsistencies in our rules. I have addressed many of the small issues that need to be cleaned up. One main issue that I have not been able to fix is the issue of bringing in outside sponsorship. What I have heard time and time again is that everyone has money to bnring it in but yet no one has produced. So that's brings us back to square one. My efforts may not be perfect but since I was given no support from the previous Pro Chair. I went forward with the issues that, in my opinion, need to be fixed before any outside monies are going to come our way. 

The most basic principle of the whole pro division is that we must have a presentable professional appearing package to present to any potential sponsor. Most if not all of the big money sports; rely on non endemic sponsorship money. We rely on ourselves to provide our own prize money, whether that means contingency money or prize money. That needs to change but if we cannot put a good foot forward on something as simple as our look, just then how does anyone propose that we move forward.


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*It can be done.*

Diane
As you can tell this is really not getting off the ground, this may
suprize you but it does not suprize me. This was started for imput
on a dress code for the Pro's and we already heard--- to many
rule, do not need a dress code, this is a WFA shoot not a NFAA 
shoot, ect, ect, ect.
As the PRO Chair i don't see it as your job to worry about financial
status, aduits, ect unless it has to do with the Pro's. Maybe i'm wrong
about that if so my mistake. The members thru their state directors
should be taking care of those things.
Now, about the dress code. With you being the Pro chair you should
have access to all manufactures. I don't care who "YOU" shoot for you 
represent the Pro's as a whole so it shouldn't matter. I have always
thought it should be the manufactures that the Pro's shoot for that
should make the dress code. It would be hard for me to believe that
a Top manufacture does not want the people they sponsor to not
represent them in the best posssible maner including apperance.
This way the shooter will answer to his or her employer, That's 
right! Employer. Be it part time or full time if a manufacturer pays
a shooter he is their employer. I may be wrong but i think the 
manufacturer would be willing to sit down and talk about this.
It is a Win, Win for them. If it helps bring in outside sponsorship
it can only help grow archery and if it doesn't at least they have
well dressed shooters representing their business. You were elected
as Pro Chair. Do what you think is right to advance the sport of
archery. You can and will not be able to please everybody so do what
you think is right. So far you have done more than most and i
don't see any reason to stop now. Thanks for your hard work.
Triplett


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

First off this thread *IS* about dress codes, so it perfectly reasonable to discuss this here. 

Yes, there are many more issues to discuss, so start a thread about it. Stop complaining about discussing this issue. *IT IS *only a discussion.

Secondly, what is wrong with putting your best foot forward? Maybe if some took pride in their appearance and behavior, archery might get a little more respect. The media might look at it as more than a bunch of ******* gomers.

Diane is doing a great job, all things considered and should be commended.

How about a little cheese with your whine...:darkbeer:


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

target 1 you hit the nail on the head ,


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*dress*

i don't wear dresses out that much but it mite be fun to shoot in 1.
in a mini you could see my tats good.Di would i have to shave my leggs.

Well i just got the word from Sandy :
No minis leggs to hairy + to many scares from wheelies.

i received no ballots in the mail ?? (most likely lost in the stack)

PS: Diane stop telling them u are sorry u can't make every 1 happy !


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

K, first of all, derrick, I really hate to say this cause I think alot of you but If my memory serves me correctly, you wore cut up blue jeans and sandals while in vegas (and was a little hung over:darkbeer. Please dont hold this statement against me, but you brought it up so heres the example. If you want NASP and the younger generation (which you and me are apart of) then we as the Pro Division must lead by example. And Diane is 100% right, you don't see Tiger Woods dressing like he's headed out to some night club, he dresses for work. I agree with you derrick in that I rather be in shorts (and my favorite pair are really beat up) and sandals but its simple, when I bought my pro card and made this my work and I believe in proper appearence. If we ever have a hope and a prayer at receiving outside sponsorship than we must change things even if it's something that seems so tiny as dress code.


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

One side note TripleTT, I do agree with you about the employer bit 100% but not all of us are paid/sponsored yet, process of working our way up, so it does need to be an overall dress code and not the manufactors responsibility or some of may slip through the cracks


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*I agree.*

xshot13b
I understand where your going and the NFAA does need
to address this. The reason i bring up manufactors is
because of the sport of archery as a whole. It has
always surprized me that the manufactors do not get
more involved on how their Pro & sponsored shooters
repersent them (dress). I think if they would the unsponsored
shooters would know what it takes to get there (sponsorship)
when they decide to start down that road. That way
all forms of archery, spots, 3d, ect will have a Pro dress
code and any person turning Pro will know it up front.
Triplett


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

First, I am not a pro........

But I do feel that Diane is right in that there needs to be a dress code.

I am 27 years old and have been shooting all my life. Diane can tell you that she has never seen me walk on a archery range looking anything less than professional, and again I am not a pro. So this is coming from a fairly young person that is not sponsored by anyone. I wear a ironed polo shirt and a nice pair of jeans that FIT with my shirt tucked in, even if I go to a small local tournament. Do I think that pros should have to wear a suit and tie or khakis? NO, but look like a professional adult that is proud to represent your sponsors and your sport. You are going to work so you need to dress like it!

It is really ridiculous that this even needs to be addressed because PROS should already know that they need to be professional in every aspect including how they dress.

That is just my 2 cents..........

I also agree with TRIPLETT that sometimes that sponsors need to step in and tell their pro staff how they want to be represented. And I can guarantee that cut-offs or ripped up jeans and flip-flops isn't the way.


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

TripleTT and Brent are right on. Very well put guys. But yeah I don't think having to wear khakis would even be a bad thing. Like Target talked about, if we want to the world to quit looking at us as a beer drinking red neck sport than lets step it up. You want recognized on the level of golf than we need to start somewhere. I mean if we just wait for the world to change than we might be waiting awhile.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I would just like to remind all registered NFAA Pro's to cast your vote for Pro Chair by June 1 - Monday. 

You can either call NFAA or send an email to [email protected] stating who you would like to vote for. 

Candidates are Diane Watson and Jimy Butts 


Thank you!


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*Jimy Butts*

where are you put your 2 cents in .


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Diane -- I'm assuming the June 14th date noted in my Election Ballot letter then is a typo? The letter I received states, "Please send all ballots to the NFAA Headquarters by close of business June 14, 2009.".

Fortunately I was speaking to someone recently who mentioned June 1 so I shot an e-mail off to the NFAA this evening to get my vote recorded.

JB >>------->


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I think part of the "dress code" should contain a "tongue code" too. I've been to a couple of shoots recently where the language used by SOME of the Pros while on that shooting line or even when off the shooting line, but still in competition was WAY BEYOND the limits of what should be said in mixed company or public.

Over the past few years, we all know we have had a FEW Pros brought to the fore-front because of their selection of the use of "vernacular" instead of appropriate language.

I was at a major shoot two years ago, and one PRO in particular was using the "F" word loudly and frequently, right in front of the women and the children....and what was worse...NOBODY said boo about it to him to refrain from that language. My friend said something to him directly, and then the two of us went to the OTHER END of the shooting line where some REAL Pros were shooting and had a most enjoyable time down there where the language and atmosphere was "G" rated.

I agree whole-heartedly with the untied boots, froppy, cut, torn, or patched jeans, and unshaven/unkepmt beards, etc. C'mon folks, MOST of the Pros are sponsored and you would think they'd have the mettle to dress and keep themselves neatly trimmed and appointed. MOST of the Pros do indeed dress appropriately and conduct themselves appropriately; but once again it is the renowned FEW that give the rest a black eye.

If it isn't in the rules, then how can we expect them to do otherwise? Someone or several someones are going to press those limits to the edge and over, if they get half a chance.

Comfortable, some have said? Comfortable my foot! SOME of the clothing today that is supposedly comfortable is abhorrent and tasteless; totally inappropriate for being out in public, IMHO. Look like a bunch of CONVICTS or something, and SOME start to act like it with their "selection of language" and "wannabee" attitudes to boot.

Just my mouthful....and rag on me if you will...but the CLOTHING in some cases needs to be straightened around, and the LANGUAGE in MANY, MANY cases also needs to be addressed...it is out of hand.

field14


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

If you want to be Golf like copy the NAA better yet have the NFAA Board and its President step down and give it all over to the NAA and let Denise Parker run the hole thing. She can can do it shes great!! Besides there is more prestige in shooting Fita.


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

If your definition of "golf like" is looking like a professional, so be it. It is obviously working for them....


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

> I'm assuming the June 14th date noted in my Election Ballot letter then is a typo? The letter I received states, "Please send all ballots to the NFAA Headquarters by close of business June 14, 2009.".



NFAA will continue to take all ballots until the 14th of June. 

If you haven't voted please contact the NFAA to cast your vote for either Jimmy Butts or Diane Watson 

[email protected]


Thank you


----------



## threejs (Feb 25, 2007)

*dress code solution*

I thought about the whole dress code situation and might have a good solution. All of the shooters who are sponsered should be required to wear dress pants and a collared shirt. The shirt can be from their sponser or not, it doesnt really matter as long as they look presentable. For the rest of us who put up our own money with a dream of making the shootoff I have a new idea. We should all wear crappy jeans with holes and dirty old white t-shirts so we stick out. Then while we are shooting we can leave are bowcases open behind us in hopes that someone will walk by and throw a quarter or a dime or something in the case to help offset the expense of travel. Hey it works for the dude in the subway playing harmonica


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*ttt*

well who won ??????????????????


----------

